# Tip ups for PIKE



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Quick question for all of you tip-up pike junkies...

Where do you place the trebles...and do you use more than one? In my limited experience using tip ups I've just placed a single large treble through the back of a sucker minnow. I've seen tip up rigs that use two or three trebles though, so it made me curious. I've also thought about placing a single hook of the treble through the lips of the sucker minnow to give it more action. That, however, would make me concerned about short strikes or the pike ripping the sucker off without getting the hook.

Related question: What do you find to be the best bait? Seems to me that suckers are the only large minners available in bait shops.

Any other tips would be greatly appreciated. I've only messed around with tip ups before, but I plan to get serious this winter on the dozens of natural lakes we have around here. Any tips regarding depth or placement would also be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Getting an early fix, I was watching a Babe Winkleman ice fishing tape over the weekend - Dave Genz swears by frozen smelt with a 1/4 oz sinker 8" up. Put the sinker on the bottom and the frozen smelt floats up the 8." I don't target pike, but it seemed to be working for him - he caught about a dozen in 10 minutes...of course it's possible they stopped the camera a couple times


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Steely Head, Nice Avatar!

I'm not sure but I think you can legally use only one treble per tip-up, two lines in the water max....

I use a braid "tip-up" line with either a mono or steel leader tied to the hook. Some guy's use straight mono, spyder wire or similar type line. I usually hook'em thru the back, being carefull not to "spine'm", they dont last to long once you've done that. If your going thru the lips I'd look at using a single shank hook instead of a treble.

Not sure were you get your bait, I try to get shiners for mine if available, which most of the time around here is not a problem.

Good Luck! You'll no doubt get quite a few more posts & suggestions here.................


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I think you are refering to the Quick strike Rigs.......

They are designed to let you set the hook well before the pike would swallow the bait and thus hooking the fish very deep and possibily harming a fish you would release.

For the limited times I use a tip-up (I'm really not a pike fisherman....but the kids get a kick out of seeing a nice pike landed) I been using a single circle hook.....designed to catch them in the lip as the hook exits the mouth......I usually use large shinner minow........and 10lb test mono leader with a bobber stop, beads, clevis and spinner blade 6 to 8 inches above the hook for added flash.

But I'm far from an expert........you will get many good ideas I'm sure

Good Fishing!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

hey art, when we get out fishin this winter i'll show ya my tipup rigs.... i've done quite a bit of it in my day (used to do more tipup fishing than rod and reel during winter, but that has changed).

Steve


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

for pike, I like quick strike rigs and golden shiners, though some waters smelt and blues will work well also. 

one splitshot about 12-16" above the shiners on all my rigs.

for walleye, single treble on mono leader with a nice blue shiner.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

i have jigged for them for about 20 years. tip ups aren't as much fun but the rig is the same.#8 trebble below a 6 inch black 20 pound steel leader.put a small split shot where the leader connects to the line.size of a small pea.lightly hook a shiner minnow just in front of the top fin..find a weed bed right on the dropoff ,usually 10 feet of water, and fish the rig about 3 feet down ,just over the tops of the weeds.pike will cruise the weed tops especially from 3:30 till dark looking for easy targets.

jigging is the same. jig so the shiner flashes and curls to swim down.short yanks about a foot or less .pike will rip it out of your hand. set the hook when the pike is 8-10 feet away from you and the line is at and angle. not straight down. wide gap ultra sharp hooks work best. i don't like quick strike rigs . shiner can't swim naturally.small perch with the top fin cut off are deadly.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Thanks for the tips, keep em coming!!


From what I've read, I also gather it's best to keep the bait shallow (i.e. only about 3 or 4 feet down) even in 10-15 foot depths, like double trouble is indicating?


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

this is what i i do when i am useing tip ups and that is almost all the time. if i have sum bigger shinners i will use a treble hook can remember what size it is just what i have laying around i will hook it lightly through its back trying not to hit the spine me prsonaly i dont use steel leaders mostly i use a snap swiveldont like how a steel leader hangs but if i know there is huge pike in the lake i will then.. i dont use quick strike rigs that much and i dont use line that is over 12 pound test might just be me but i love lighter line. If i have a groupe of ppl with me we will set out a bunch of tip ups out at different depths sum right one bottom and sum right under the ice.. If i can get them i would use smelt over any type of minnow and with them i just take the treble hook and push it through there body about midway and they hang in a str8 line or slighty with there head down that is very killer on pike.


I have cought just about any type of fish on a tip up from perch to crappie to pike and walleye and when im on my home lake in the up it is just about all i use now a days. can be sum really good fun 

Rob


----------



## TheApprentice (Oct 17, 2005)

I guess I fish for pike differently than most do. I use the same type set ups as everyone, but I usually fish deep only 1 1/2-3 feet off of bottom. I seem to do very well and have won the only tournament I was in doing this very thing. I fished in the middle of over 100 tip-ups, but placed mine in 24 feet of water only 2 feet or less off of bottom. I seem to outfish all of my friends when we are tip-up fishing as well using this strategy. My theory behind this is since the placement of pikes eyes allows them to see upwards they patrol along the bottom looking upwards for their food. I am not sure if this is correct, but it seems to be working for me and you know what they say if it is not broke don't fix it. As for fishing where there are weeds, of course you have to stay above them and if the pike is in search of food over weeds that is the only logical place to put your bait. I personally like getting on the edge of the weedline if I can find it and of course fish deep. I typically use large suckers. I cut up the fins to make it so he barely swims. IMO in the winter pike are looking for an easy meal and not one that is swimming all over like a maniac. I hear you all talking about using smelt. This may sound dumb, but where do you buy smelt? How big are they and do you use a whole one? I would like to give this a try. A guy caught an 18lb. northern out of my lake last year so I am excited to get some tip-ups out there this year. Good luck to all!

Ryan


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

TheApprentice said:


> ...A guy caught an 18lb. northern out of my lake last year so I am excited to get some tip-ups out there this year. Good luck to all!
> 
> Ryan


And this lake would be...:evil:

As far as tip-up rigging is concerned, the others have sufficiently covered depth, etc. I will be testing out a few quick-strike rigs this year. I'm 99% positive that they are indeed legal. The only problems I have heard is that an extra hook/piece of wire inhibits natural swimming motion of the bait.

I take it from your username, Ryan, that perhaps you are a fan of "The [egocentric, narcissistic] Donald (Trump)"?


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

most of the smelt i have used has eather been dip netted in the spring by me or i bought them at a bait shop in the U.P or got sum off this guy who use to sell them at a tourny that i always go to in the U.P im not sure where you would get sum around here but if you find any let me know i would love to get sum and try them on LSC.. 

as far as the size of smelt i have used sum that were only 4inchs long and i also have used sum that was almost 7 or 8 inchs long .. they seam to work really good and if i can find sum in the U.P when i go up for x mas and the tourny up there i will have to grab a dozen or more lol


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I would agree, that I fishing deep is better. I almost always fish about a yard off bottom in 20-35 ft of water. And I usually do well. As for Smelt, they work great, if you can find em. Later this winter, some of the members will be fishing Higgins Lake and Green Lake for smelt. you can either go yourself, or see if someone will give you a few. I usually freeze them in packs of about 6. I may be the only one who uses them for dead smelt, but they are a huge single hook. I can't remember what they are called, maybe a swedish hook and can't seem to find a picture of one, but the are probably about 3-4 inches long, and about 2 inches tall. The smelt is threaded on so that it hangs completly level in the water. The only problem is you have to use fairly heavy line, and hoarse the fish in, as that hook doesn't hold real long, and without contsant pressure, they will throw it.

Mike


----------



## TheApprentice (Oct 17, 2005)

CubanFisherman said:


> And this lake would be...:evil:
> 
> As far as tip-up rigging is concerned, the others have sufficiently covered depth, etc. I will be testing out a few quick-strike rigs this year. I'm 99% positive that they are indeed legal. The only problems I have heard is that an extra hook/piece of wire inhibits natural swimming motion of the bait.
> 
> I take it from your username, Ryan, that perhaps you are a fan of "The [egocentric, narcissistic] Donald (Trump)"?


The Lake is a private lake In Southwestern MI that I bought a lot on late this summer. The fishing is supposed to be excellent. Since I don't have a boat yet I could only fish it a few times when I could borrow my cousins boat. I did pretty well on the panfish, so I know it's great for that. We also went out for a few hours bass fishing and caught 20 bass with some being in the 3 1/2 lb. range. From what I hear there was a newspaper article down here with that guy and his pike in it. He is a bait shop owner and has it mounted in his bait shop now. One of my neighbors says there are plenty of pikein the 8-10 lb. range, and he has caught walleye that went 6-8 lbs. as well. Needless to say I am very excited to give the lake a try on the ice. If the lake is near as good as what people have been telling me I will be extremely satisfied with my purchase. Only one way to find out though and that is for it to freeze up good enough for me to try it out. 

As far as Donald Trump goes, I admire his success, but think he is a total jerk. I am just an ice fisherman who has a lot of learning to do so I figured the name fit well. Good luck to you all!

Ryan


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

TheApprentice said:


> The Lake is a private lake In Southwestern MI that I bought a lot on late this summer. The fishing is supposed to be excellent. Since I don't have a boat yet I could only fish it a few times when I could borrow my cousins boat. I did pretty well on the panfish, so I know it's great for that. We also went out for a few hours bass fishing and caught 20 bass with some being in the 3 1/2 lb. range. From what I hear there was a newspaper article down here with that guy and his pike in it. He is a bait shop owner and has it mounted in his bait shop now. One of my neighbors says there are plenty of pikein the 8-10 lb. range, and he has caught walleye that went 6-8 lbs. as well. Needless to say I am very excited to give the lake a try on the ice. If the lake is near as good as what people have been telling me I will be extremely satisfied with my purchase. Only one way to find out though and that is for it to freeze up good enough for me to try it out.
> 
> As far as Donald Trump goes, I admire his success, but think he is a total jerk. I am just an ice fisherman who has a lot of learning to do so I figured the name fit well. Good luck to you all!
> 
> Ryan


Wow, that lake sounds ideal. Your success this season will no doubt rival the Donalds of the ice fishing world.


----------



## SLIPBOBBER (Feb 7, 2005)

first of all let me start out by saying I am no expert tip-up fisherman. I grew up on a lake in Gladwin county that was notoriousness for hammer heads but still a lot of fun.

when fishing pike through the ice i like to think about how I would fish pike during the summer. during the summer you find pike basicly two different spot. one being in or around weed beds where you would find bait fish. The other would be in deeper water either on the bottom or suspended in search of food.
I have never really fished for pike in more than 15-20 feet so I can not give any suggestion on deep water fishing for pike.( anything over 15 feet) however i would think the same would apply for fishing in any type of depth. you will need to keep water clarity in mind for setting your depth. generally there is not much current in the average lake to cause dirty water when the lake is frozen. so that is why fishing 3 feet below the ice can be so effective in shallow water.(15 feet or less) when choseing bait there are really only a few options at most bait shops. suckers or shiners the average bait size should be around 6 inches. the bait shops sell walleye minnows that in my opinion are to small and anything over 8 inches you would be fishing for much larger pike and besides they will usually set off your tip-up. I try to use shinners on bright sunny days they offer more of a flash onder the ice. on cloudy day i will use suckers. another thing to keep in mind is suckers last longer than shinners and some people may disagree with me but a active minnow seems to work better than a dead minnow. (reamber i fish the rule, not the exception) tip-up fishing is no different than any other fishing some times you will limit out and other you will set all day with no flags. take what you have learned from this website and find some thing that works for the lake you are on and when the day comes were you are not cacthing any fish try some of the suggestions that the members of this site have offered and try them. being versatile and open minded when fishing will help you learn what need to be done given the circumstance.


----------



## kandowca (Oct 28, 2005)

mkroulik said:


> As for Smelt, they work great, if you can find em.


Smelt are the ticket. What I usually do is rig my tip-ups alternating smelt, golden shinner,smelt...etc. This way if one bait is doing better than the other I will switch em all. I only use dead smelt.. I'll freeze them also in zip-lock bags in packs of 6 (5"-7"). When going out i will thaw the bags only 1/2 way in warm water. This makes them easier to rig. When rigging them i use a "sweedish hook" or J hook. This is a single barbed hook that is basicly in the shape of a big J. I thread the bottom shaft of the large hook through the smelt (starting from the tail) then pop the barb out the top of its back. When put down a hole the bait will sit in the water like a suspended fish. I also like to fish near the top. It all depends how deep. On Fletcher Floodwaters (NE michigan) i fish in 5' of water , my bait is only 2 foot uner the ice. Pike strike looking up. This method is deadly on this particular lake. 

My gallery has a 13#er i caught on a couple years back using this exact method. For some reason, my experience has shown bigger pike are caught off this smelt rig. 

Casey


----------



## newfish (Feb 10, 2005)

one tip for tip ups is to tie a peice of a rubber band around the line near the spool once you figure the depth you want . then you can easily reset the line at the same depth when you get a fish or if minnow or the wind, trips the tip up.


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

newfish said:


> one tip for tip ups is to tie a peice of a rubber band around the line near the spool once you figure the depth you want . then you can easily reset the line at the same depth when you get a fish or if minnow or the wind, trips the tip up.


Great Idea. Thanks!


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I use those tiny, tiny red and white clip on bobbers as line markers. Work great for me.

Mike


----------

